# Google Search Engine Site Question



## dezzie (Dec 7, 2011)

I have had a site for 8 years. I was number 1 and on Google's 1st page in my catagories for the last year. All of a sudden, I am way down on the 10-20th page in the search inquiries. My stats page says Yahoo and Bing now have me where I used to be with you. You are now 3rd in my line-up of seach engines on my stats info page from my server.
Since I haven't changed anything in the Header of my description, why am I losing Google?
Have you changed your format of 63 charctors in the Header description?
Thanks


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't tell who you're talking to or if this is a legit question. You realize techsupportforum is not a search engine, right? If this is an honest question, search engine SEO is an ongoing process and not something where you just leave the same meta tags and expect to stay on top. There are a lot of factors involved in how sites stay on top of rankings. I'd suggest looking up search engine SEO tips.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thread moved to Design Discussion & FAQ's in Design forum
==========================================

I have moved your thread to this forum to better assist you.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks CyberMan! :wave:Relevant, up-to-date, Unique content is the main push behind SEO.

As the WWW has increased SEO has drifted away from depending on meta tags and started looking more at the content...

If your site has not been updated in a while or your keywords are not unique it could very easily have caused the loss in page rank.


----------



## dezzie (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Laxer. By the way, it was a legit question. I thought this was a Google Tech answer site. I went to Google and was directed here for tech answers. I didn't know this forum was not a Google forum. My appologies. Also regarding your answer: You are probably correct about making changes to the opening page, however, if I do that I am messing with losing my number 1 status with the other two search engines where my site keeps getting more popular. Personally....since we're not on a Google Forum....Bing is twice the search engine Google is, but Google's got the name and Rep. Thanks for your reply, and Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Dezzie, no problem. Your explanation clears up the confusion in your first post. Changing content on your main page doesn't mean you'll lose ranking with Bing & Yahoo, but it may increase your Google rankings. Good, relevant content as Laxer mentioned and quality backlinks are a good place to start for Google.


----------

